# [ALSA] hda-intel Pas de Son (Résolu)

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut à tous,

Je suis en train de finaliser l'installation d'une GENTOO sur le portable de ma soeur: (Asus X5DIJseries).

J'ai par contre un problème pour avoir le son, je n'ai pas le master audio dans le mixer.

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-i686-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_T4200_@_2.00GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 16 Jul 2009 05:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/.tmp-portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib accessibility acl alsa apache2 arts atm audiofile avi berkdb bzip2 cdparanoia cli cracklib crypt cups directfb dri dvd encode fbcon fbdev flac fortran gdbm gphoto2 gpm iconv imap ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde live man midi mmx mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcre pda perl pppd python qt quicktime readline reflection session speex spl sse ssl stream svga sysfs tcpd tetex unicode usb x86 xine xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002b (rev 01)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)
```

Alsaconf est OK (à part l'abscence de /etc/modprobe.d/alsa)

Vérification du codec requis :

```
$cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec

Codec: VIA VIA VT1708S

```

Je vais consulter la doc dans 

```
/usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt
```

Je lance alsamixer

```

Card: HDA Intel                                                                                           │

│ Chip: VIA VIA VT1708S                                                                                     │

│ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                                             │

│ Item: Master Front [dB gain=12.00, 12.00]                                                                 │

│                                                                                                           │

│         ┌──┐          ┌──┐          ┌──┐          ┌──┐          ┌──┐          ┌──┐                        │

│         │▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │  │          │  │          │  │                        │

│         │▒▒│          │  │          │▒▒│          │  │          │  │          │  │                        │

│         │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │          │  │                        │

│         │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                        │

│         │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                        │

│         │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                        │

│         │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                        │

│         │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                        │

│         │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                        │

│         │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │                        │

│         │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │▒▒│          │  │           ON           │

│         ├──┤          ├──┤          └──┘          ├──┤          ├──┤          ├──┤                        │

│         │OO│          │OO│                        │OO│          │MM│          │MM│                        │

│         └──┘          └──┘                        └──┘          └──┘          └──┘                        │

│       100<>100       81<>81       100<>100       81<>81        68<>68         0<>0                        │

│      <Master F>     Headphon        PCM          Front        Front Mi        Mic         Independ

```

J'ai bien mon volume unmute dans kmix, par contre c'est le volume line qui est Master. 

J'ai cherché sur le site d'alsa (pas de ICH09), et je ne vois pas quoi mettre comme option dans /etc/modprobe.d/alsa   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je pense avoir louppé quelque chose dans ma config.   :Idea: 

----------

## Biloute

Est-ce que tu as essayé avec la derniere version de alsa.

Il faut démasquer alsa-utils-1.0.20

----------

## Ey

Es-tu certain que le probleme est au niveau d'ALSA ?

J'ai aussi un ICH9, il marche tres bien avec alsa 1.0.18, et alsamixer me presente les memes controles.

Si j'ai bien compris tu n'arrives pas a configurer le son dans KDE, as-tu essaye avec une application non KDE ? Quel probleme rencontres-tu avec KDE ?

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Es-tu certain que le probleme est au niveau d'ALSA ?

 

Pas forcement ALSA mais la config d'ALSA (choix du model=xxx).

Et ce qui m'inquiete un peu c'est que dans alsamixer, le PCM n'a pas d'état d'activation.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Pour ton ICH09, as tu un CHIP  VIA VIA VT1708S   :Question: 

 *Ey wrote:*   

> as-tu essaye avec une application non KDE ?/

 

mplayer ne sort aucun son   :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Quel probleme rencontres-tu avec KDE ?

 

Pour le moment c'est le son, pour le reste c'est OK   :Wink: 

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Est-ce que tu as essayé avec la derniere version de alsa.

 

Je vais m'y atteler rapidement.

Voici en référence quelques liens qui traite du sujet   :Idea: 

http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.alsa.devel/64637

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/393523

http://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tiwai/docs/HD-Audio.html#_hd_audio_reconfiguration

Je poursuis mes recherches,

----------

## Ey

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

>  *Ey wrote:*   Es-tu certain que le probleme est au niveau d'ALSA ? 
> 
> Pas forcement ALSA mais la config d'ALSA (choix du model=xxx).
> 
> Et ce qui m'inquiete un peu c'est que dans alsamixer, le PCM n'a pas d'état d'activation.  

 

Si tu entends par la qu'il n'y a pas de mute sur le mixer device PCM, j'ai la meme chose.

 *Quote:*   

> Pour ton ICH09, as tu un CHIP  VIA VIA VT1708S   

 

Non effectivement j'ai un intel G45.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Ey wrote:*   Quel probleme rencontres-tu avec KDE ? 
> 
> Pour le moment c'est le son, pour le reste c'est OK   

 

En gros quels sont les symptomes ? Pas de son qui sort quand tu joues un morceau meme si tu as tout bien configure ? Le kontrolpanel qui te crie dessus quand tu essaies de selectionner le device ? Le device n'est pas du tout visible ? ...

 *Quote:*   

>  *Ey wrote:*   as-tu essaye avec une application non KDE ?/ 
> 
> mplayer ne sort aucun son   

 

Meme remarque : si tu lances mplayer -v [fichier] il devrait t'afficher plus d'info du type device selectionne et ainsi de suite.

Les lignes interessantes sont celles indiquant l'ao, ainsi que toutes les lignes de debug alsa.

Sinon regarde un peu ce que tu as dans /dev/snd notament tous les pcm*. Il devrait y avoir un pcmC0D0p (aka pcm Card=0 Device=0 playback) a minima. Si il y a un probleme de droit sur ces machins la ca ne marchera pas avec mplayer, pourtant si le control* (controlC0 => control Card=0 aka le mixer de la carte 0) est accessible tu peux regler le son sur les mixers.

Tous les fichiers dans /dev/snd devraient etre avec des permissions 660 pour root:audio et tu devrais etre dans le groupe audio.

Pareil des cat sur /proc/snd/cards et /proc/snd/devices peut etre interessant.

----------

## Temet

Ouais j'ai pas de master non plus, m'enfin c'est pas comme si on était habitué aux problèmes de son  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut Ey

Alors OK pour l'absence de mute sur le mixer device PCM   :Rolling Eyes: 

Pour le son, je n'ai pas d'alertes et d'erreurs vi kontrolpanel, et ce quelques soit les aplications utilisées (amarok, mplayer, Kscd)   :Wink: 

voici un extrait:

```
mplayer -v bike.mp3

MPlayer 29040-4.3.2 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

CPU vendor name: GenuineIntel  max cpuid level: 13

CPU: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4200  @ 2.00GHz (Family: 6, Model: 23, Stepping: 10)

extended cpuid-level: 8

extended cache-info: 67125312

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

Testing OS support for SSE... yes.

Tests of OS support for SSE passed.

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNowExt: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1 SSSE3: 1

Compilé pour CPU x86 avec les extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2 SSSE3 CMOV

get_path('codecs.conf') -> '/home/celine/.mplayer/codecs.conf'

Lecture de /home/celine/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Ne peux ouvrir '/home/celine/.mplayer/codecs.conf' : No such file or directory

Lecture de /etc/mplayer/codecs.conf: Ne peux ouvrir '/etc/mplayer/codecs.conf' : No such file or directory

Utilisation du codecs.conf intégré par défaut

Configuration: --cc=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --host-cc=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --prefix=/usr --confdir=/etc/mplayer --datadir=/usr/share/mplayer --libdir=/usr/lib --enable-menu --enable-network --disable-fribidi --disable-ftp --disable-lirc --disable-lircc --disable-smb --disable-joystick --disable-cdparanoia --charset=UTF-8 --disable-tv-bsdbt848 --disable-ivtv --disable-tv --disable-tv-v4l1 --disable-tv-v4l2 --disable-radio --disable-radio-v4l2 --disable-radio-bsdbt848 --disable-dvb --disable-dvbhead --disable-tv-teletext --disable-v4l2 --disable-pvr --disable-liba52 --disable-liblzo --disable-gif --disable-mad --disable-mng --disable-musepack --disable-pnm --disable-tga --disable-xanim --realcodecsdir=/opt/RealPlayer/codecs --disable-ggi --disable-md5sum --disable-sdl --disable-xinerama --disable-dga1 --disable-dga2 --disable-caca --disable-vesa --disable-vdpau --disable-vidix --disable-vidix-pcidb --disable-zr --disable-dxr3 --enable-gui --disable-xvmc --disable-3dfx --disable-tdfxvid --disable-tdfxfb --disable-esd --disable-jack --disable-ladspa --disable-nas --disable-openal --disable-pulse --disable-ossaudio --disable-altivec

Ligne de commande : '-v' 'bike.mp3'

init_freetype

Using MMX (with tiny bit MMX2) Optimized OnScreenDisplay

get_path('fonts') -> '/home/celine/.mplayer/fonts'

Using nanosleep() timing

get_path('input.conf') -> '/home/celine/.mplayer/input.conf'

Can't open input config file /home/celine/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Parsing input config file /etc/mplayer/input.conf

Input config file /etc/mplayer/input.conf parsed: 89 binds

get_path('bike.mp3.conf') -> '/home/celine/.mplayer/bike.mp3.conf'

Lecture de bike.mp3

get_path('sub/') -> '/home/celine/.mplayer/sub/'

[file] File size is 5914460 bytes

STREAM: [file] bike.mp3.mp3

STREAM: Description: File

STREAM: Author: Albeu

STREAM: Comment: based on the code from ??? (probably Arpi)

LAVF_check: MPEG audio layer 2/3

Checking for YUV4MPEG2

ASF_check: not ASF guid!

Checking for REAL

Checking for SMJPEG

Searching demuxer type for filename bike.mp3 ext: .mp3

Trying demuxer 17 based on filename extension

==> Flux audio trouvé : 0

demux_audio: seeking from 0x5A3EDF to start pos 0x0

demux_audio: audio data 0x0 - 0x5A3F5C

Fichier de type Audio only détecté.

=================================================

Ouverture décodeur audio : [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

dec_audio : allocation 4608 + 65536 = 70144 octets comme tampon de sortie

mp3lib: using SSE optimized decore!

MP3lib: init layer2&3 finished, tables done

MPEG 1.0, Layer III, 44100 Hz 128 kbit Joint-Stereo, BPF: 417

Channels: 2, copyright: No, original: Yes, CRC: No, emphasis: 0

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/9.07% (ratio: 16000->176400)

Codec audio sélectionné : [mp3] afm : mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

=================================================

Création chaine filtre audio pour 44100Hz/2ch/s16le -> 0Hz/0ch/??...

[libaf] Adding filter dummy

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 44100Hz/2ch/s16le

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 44100Hz/2ch/s16le

Trying every known audio driver...

alsa-init: requested format: 44100 Hz, 2 channels, 9

alsa-init: using ALSA 1.0.19

alsa-init: setup for 1/2 channel(s)

alsa-init: using device default

alsa-init: pcm opened in blocking mode

alsa-init: chunksize set to 1024

alsa-init: fragcount=8

alsa-init: got buffersize=32768

alsa-init: got period size 1024

alsa: 48000 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/32768 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

AO: Description: ALSA-0.9.x-1.x audio output

AO: Author: Alex Beregszaszi, Zsolt Barat <joy@streamminister.de>

AO: Comment: under developement

Création chaine filtre audio pour 44100Hz/2ch/s16le -> 48000Hz/2ch/s16le...

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 44100Hz/2ch/s16le

[libaf] Adding filter lavcresample

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

Vidéo : pas de vidéo

Freeing 0 unused video chunks.

Démarre la lecture...

[libaf] Reallocating memory in module lavcresample, old len = 0, new len = 34974

Increasing filtered audio buffer size from 0 to 34932

Aucune action attachée à la touche 'Q'

ds_fill_buffer: EOF reached (stream: audio)

ds_fill_buffer: EOF reached (stream: audio)

EOF code: 1  24.4) of 369.0 (06:09.0)  1.4%

Uninit audio filters...

[libaf] Removing filter lavcresample

[libaf] Removing filter dummy

Désinitialisation audio : mp3lib

alsa-uninit: pcm closed

vo: x11 uninit called but X11 not initialized..
```

Au niveau des droits dans /dev/snd/

```

/dev/snd $ l

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 5 juil. 21 18:00 controlC0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 4 juil. 21 18:00 pcmC0D0c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 3 juil. 21 18:15 pcmC0D0p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 6 juil. 21 18:00 seq

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 2 juil. 21 18:00 timer
```

un cat de /proc/asound/cards

```

/proc/asound $ cat cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xfdef4000 irq 22
```

et un cat de devices

```

/proc/asound $ cat devices

  2:        : timer

  3: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback

  4: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture

  5: [ 0]   : control

  6:        : sequencer
```

et au niveau des group, je suis bien dans audio   :Wink: 

```

$ id

uid=1000(celine) gid=1002(celine) groupes=10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),80(cdrw),85(usb),100(users),

250(portage),1002(celine),1003(plugdev)
```

J'ai une config de kernel préconisé par la doc ALSA. mis à part l'option en add-on pour le model   :Idea: 

```

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_ISA=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y
```

Hier soir je suis passé en kernel 2.6.29-r5, avec alsa en 1.20-r1 pour test, mais c'est pareil.

En tout cas merci de ton support   :Wink: 

----------

## Ey

Ok, bon en cherchant sur le net je vois des problemes sur le meme type de hard que toi qui se resolvent en touchant la conf alsa (dans le modprobe.d/alsa.conf => ajouter l'option enable_msi=1), as tu fais des tentatives dans ce genre et qu'as tu exactement dans le fichier alsa.conf ?

Si tu veux tenter un test rapide, le cas que j'ai mis en reference ce resoud en ajoutant la ligne suivante a la fin du alsa.conf :

```
options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
```

EDIT// ensuite il faut bien entendu decharger tous les modules alsa et les reloader (modprobe -r snd_hda_intel `lsmod |grep ^snd_hda_codec_|cut -d' ' -f1` snd_hda_codec puis modprobe snd_hda_intel)

Sinon d'apres la doc hda-audio (/usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio.txt) ce genre de truc devraient se voir dans le dmesg.

Peux-tu nous filler un extract de ton dmesg avec les messages qui nous interessent ?

```
dmesg |grep -iE '(alsa|hda)' -A 2
```

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut Ey

Bon, suite et fin de mes déboires avec alsa   :Laughing: 

les infos du dmesg:

```
$ dmesg |grep -iE '(alsa|hda)' -A 2

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 2296 for MSI/MSI-X

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

hda_intel: No response from codec, disabling MSI: last cmd=0x016b0000

hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x016b0000

```

J'ai mis l'option demandée dans alsa.conf

```
$ vi /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

# ajout options le 22/07/09

options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1

```

Mon lsmod

```

lsmod | grep snd

snd_pcm_oss            40192  0

snd_mixer_oss          20096  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy          10628  0

snd_seq_oss            32540  0

snd_seq_midi_event     13568  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                48064  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device         13836  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_intel         131088  1

snd_pcm                64644  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              24200  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         15368  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep              14084  1 snd_hda_intel

snd                    49336  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore              13384  1 snd
```

A ce point, j'ai fais un essai de son sans succès   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ensuite j'ai téléchargé hda-verb-0.3.tar.gz

ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tiwai/misc/hda-verb/hda-verb-0.3.tar.gz

Extract et compile 

```

$ tar xf hda-verb-0.3.tar.gz

$ cd hda-verb-0.3

# make

# cp hda-verb /usr/bin
```

Test de hda-verb 

```
# hda-verb /dev/snd/hwC0D0 0x1c SET_EAPD_BTLENABLE PCM
```

Et là le son est OK   :Laughing: 

Afin de l'avoir à chaque démarrage

```
# vi /etc/conf.d/local.start
```

```
# /etc/conf.d/local.start

# This is a good place to load any misc programs

# on startup (use &>/dev/null to hide output)

hda-verb /dev/snd/hwC0D0 0x1c SET_EAPD_BTLENABLE PCM
```

Merci encore   :Wink: 

----------

